# Maybe this is why some people call me Mr Osprey



## coastalconn (Apr 18, 2013)

East winds, low tide and Bright sun.  I knew it would be a good morning.  Tracking a diving Osprey at 90 feet is no small task.  He took the fish at 50 feet.  I was shooting in manual at 1/1600th (auto) ISO 400, F7.1 and +.33 EC  comments welcome.  If you do the 500px thing I put 2 on there if you want to V or F....

1



Osprey angel by krisinct, on Flickr

2



Osprey diving close by krisinct, on Flickr

3 - uncropped...  500px / Photo "Osprey grabs a fish" by Kristofer Rowe



Osprey with fish uncropped by krisinct, on Flickr

4 - cool... 500px / Photo "Osprey with fish close" by Kristofer Rowe



Osprey with fish close by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Apr 18, 2013)

OH.

MY.

GOODNESS.

:hail:

That is all.


----------



## Designer (Apr 18, 2013)

He's all business.  Excellent photography!


----------



## Tiller (Apr 18, 2013)

Great as usual. Ill have to go hunting one day soon.


----------



## runnah (Apr 18, 2013)

#1 is like whoa!

All are superb.


----------



## nmoody (Apr 18, 2013)

HOLY #1 is just stunning


----------



## leeroix (Apr 18, 2013)

poor fishy...


----------



## squirrels (Apr 18, 2013)

But they should be calling you Dr. Osprey. Because you have a PhD in awesome bird pics!


----------



## snowbear (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought they called you Fish Hawk????

Nifty captures. The first one is very interesting.


----------



## Mully (Apr 18, 2013)

The POV in the first one is so cool.... looks like you are being attacked.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 18, 2013)

Man you have mad talent with the Osprey.The first pix blows my mind.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 18, 2013)

Outstanding work!


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 18, 2013)

Great shots again.  Now I want to see a photo of you getting these shots.


----------



## Radical (Apr 18, 2013)

#4 is the one.


----------



## manicmike (Apr 18, 2013)

Excellent shots.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 18, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Great shots again.  Now I want to see a photo of you getting these shots.



Thanks everyone!  Jaca, I will see what I can do. I have been thinking about a way to get a shot like that . You know how I love my Ospreys!


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 18, 2013)

Good stuff man.

hey runnah, the Osprey are hangin out on the bucksport bridge lately.  Not as active as the ones posted here, but they are flying around and stuff.  I have not gone yet, but the lady at work who is a birder has been 2x and she got eagles and osprey fighting.


----------



## runnah (Apr 18, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> Good stuff man.
> 
> hey runnah, the Osprey are hangin out on the bucksport bridge lately.  Not as active as the ones posted here, but they are flying around and stuff.  I have not gone yet, but the lady at work who is a birder has been 2x and she got eagles and osprey fighting.



Oh nice. I've been meaning to get out there to take photos of the bridge. There are a few nesting bald eagles on the brewer side if the Penobscot.


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 18, 2013)

They are finally tearing down the old bridge...so I'd wait.  Finally we can get pics without that stupid ugly bridge in the way.  lol.


----------



## BrandonLaw (Apr 18, 2013)

Those are incredible!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 20, 2013)

Great set. Was the osprey hovering right before the dive in #1 ?


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 20, 2013)

CC, great shots.  You have raised the bar again, with the first one.

WesternGuy


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks again everyone!  WesternGuy, it's starting to get harder to out do myself, but there are still a few more shots I want 


MSnowy said:


> Great set. Was the osprey hovering right before the dive in #1 ?


The hover shot was actually an Osprey earlier.  I had 3 good dives that morning, but the one at 90-50 feet was the best.  They hover a lot when they are hunting.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 21, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> Thanks again everyone!  WesternGuy, it's starting to get harder to out do myself, but there are still a few more shots I want
> 
> 
> MSnowy said:
> ...



Ya the hover is a great clue to get reading for the dive,splash and catch.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 21, 2013)

NICE!


----------

